# Far Cry 3 (PC): Wie Waffe ablegen?



## gerreg (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man in FC3 (PC) eine gezogene Waffe wieder ablegen? Möchte ohne gezogene Waffe die Insel erkunden. Habe weder im online-Buch noch durch Ausprobieren eine Möglichkeit gefunden.

Danke für Hilfe!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub das geht gar nicht - in bestimmten "friendly" Gebieten wird die Waffe halt eingesteckt, zb in dem Dorf. Wenn Du da die Waffe auswählst, steckt er sie sofort wieder weg.

Falls es um Screenshots geht: ich meine, dass du zumindest die Waffe deutlich senkst, wenn du eine Weile untätig rumstehst.


----------

